# Tabellenlayout



## ChemoNet (20. Februar 2004)

Hi,

ich habe in letzter zeit nur mit PHP gearbeitet und nur ausgaben getätigt also keine Design oder sonstiges in HTML erstellt Nun woll ich mich mal damit beschäftigen und komm schon nicht weiter

Ich möchte gern ein Tabellenlayout erstellen so wie bei http://www.ifsc.de/ Rechts die Newsbox aber irgend wie habe ich immer den Tabellenrand der mich stört Kann man irgend wie den Tabellenrand abstellen?! Und kennt jemand vielleicht gute seiten sowie Bücher wo das Know How von Tabellenlayouts erklärt wird und wie mann so was aufbaut?


----------



## rootssw (20. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

Den Rand kriegst du ganz einfach mit "border='0' weg:


```
<table border="0">
```

 
Was?!
Du kennst Tutorials.de aber nicht SelfHTML?!
:-(   

Hier mal ein Link zu dessen Tabellen-Bereich:
http://selfhtml.teamone.de/html/tabellen/index.htm


----------



## ChemoNet (20. Februar 2004)

ja das ist mir ja auch klar aber da ist ja der rand nur unsichtbar!
wenn ich eine tabelle erstelle und in der zelle der Tabelle noch mal eine Tabelle bleibt troztdem ein rand (border) zu inerren Tabelle!


----------



## Pardon_Me (20. Februar 2004)

Schau mal, ob du hier fündig wirst:
http://selfhtml.teamone.de/css/eigenschaften/rahmen.htm#border_style

Zusatztipp (steht nämlich nicht bei selfhtml): vor dem style einfach (zB) 1px angeben, um die Stärke zu beeinflussen...


----------



## Pardon_Me (20. Februar 2004)

Bzw. steht dort eh noch mehr über Dicke beeinflussen...aber schaus dir einfach mal an...


----------



## ChemoNet (20. Februar 2004)

Ich danke dirdas war wohl die lösung meines Problems!


----------

